# Need a partner in Cary/Raleigh area



## morel_rigger03 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in the military, and I'm from Arkansas and I love hunting me some dry land fish and I stay in Cary on the weekends and was wondering if someone knows of any good places around Cary of wants to go out hunting. Any advice would help!


----------



## imagemarine (Mar 19, 2014)

I would try around Jordon Lake / Falls Lake game lands. Hillsides / gentle slopes, loose well drained soil around Tulip Popular / Hard Wood trees. I go around Falls lake every year and have pretty good luck depending on the year. Now is time to go. Blacks were popping up over a week ago. Greys and Yellows should be up now.

When you find one you'll find more. Once you locate one, leave it and train your eyes on it. This will help you locate others! 


Good Luck!

I like walking up little shoots with hillside on your left / right


----------



## imagemarine (Mar 19, 2014)

Dead fallen Hardwoods are a good bet as well. Stay away from pines / pine needles. Ground should be Hardwood Tree leaf litter.


----------



## morel_rigger03 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright I will do that.Thx for the advice imagine!


----------



## morel_rigger03 (Apr 12, 2014)

Went out today for about 2 hrs around Jordan lake area, found some good spots but no morels! Think its still a little early, need more rain?


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 10, 2014)

I can't say I know any great areas around, but I've been out all last week looking. If you are interested in hanging out with a "Former" Marine, let me know. I'll probably be out Saturday for a bit. I'm up here in Durham. In your best interest, there is quite a bit of Game Lands around Jordan lake that I will be checking out, If you do the same, please wear a lot of Blaze Orange or something higly visible. It's turkey season.


----------



## morel_rigger03 (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't this weekend, I'm taking a trip up to blue bear mountain, but next weekend I am definitely in to go.


----------

